# Accomodation in Abu Dhabi



## gaurangt9 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am Looking for a decent accommodation in Abu Dhabi near Hamadn Str.I can share with Indians i can shell out ADE 800/-max but i require a good decent accommodation.Pls reply if anybody is interested.


----------

